# Налить чаю



## Galushi

How to say in Russian: *Налить чаю?* or *Налить чая?*


----------



## morzh

Правильно "чаю" или "чай", not "чая". This is so called partitive case

So, "Налить чаю / налить чай"


----------



## cyanista

Hello and welcome, Galushi! 

Maybe you will find something interesting in this thread as well (it has  answers both in Russian and in English): 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1502185

By the way, I have changed the title of your question to make it easier for future users to find the same information. 

cyanista (moderator)


----------



## Galushi

morzh said:


> Правильно "чаю" или "чай", not "чая". This is so called partitive case
> 
> So, "Налить чаю / налить чай"


Thanks. I try to understand.


----------



## morzh

>Thanks. I try to understand.

You really don't have to: this has not even been taught in schools to Russians themselves.

We all know typical 6 cases (Nom, gen, dat etc).

Thing is, there are more, and some things we see in speech cannot be simply explained by those regular six ones.

here's a link to wikipedia "Partitive case" (general article)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partitive_case

this is a quote from russian wikipedia about russian partitive:

>>
В русском языке партитив имеет ограниченное число слов, но  употребление его довольно распространено: «Возьми-ка кофейку  холодненького…» (Ф. М. Достоевский. Братья Карамазовы. Часть  вторая. Книга четвёртая).
 В большинстве случаев в современном русском языке партитив может быть  заменён родительным или винительным падежами: вместо _налить чаю_  (партитив) — _налить чай_ (винительный падеж), вместо _стакан  сахару_ (партитив) — _стакан сахара_ (родительный падеж).
>>>


----------



## dibella4

morzh said:


> Правильно "чаю" или "чай", not "чая". This is so called partitive case
> 
> So, "Налить чаю / налить чай"



Налить Чая (genitive/partitive case)= налей мне пожалуйста, чая (+стакан чая( = "pour SOME -of the- tea, not all but some.


----------



## henrylee100

for what it's worth, although I've heard other people used this form "налить чаю" I personally practically never use it, preferring instead to use the accusative case as in, 'налить чай'


----------



## Maroseika

henrylee100 said:


> for what it's worth, although I've heard other people used this form "налить чаю" I personally practically never use it, preferring instead to use the accusative case as in, 'налить чай'



But you still use Partitive in case of Хочешь/выпьем чаю?


----------



## henrylee100

actually I think I'm more likely to say 'хочешь чай?' rather than 'хочешь чаю?' - the latter sounds a bit old fashioned to my ear.
Partitive does sound perfectly natural with выпьем, or попьем, though, I couldn't explain why, though.


----------



## Maroseika

henrylee100 said:


> actually I think I'm more likely to say 'хочешь чай?' rather than 'хочешь чаю?' - the latter sounds a bit old fashioned to my ear.
> Partitive does sound perfectly natural with выпьем, or попьем, though, I couldn't explain why, though.



For me Хочешь чай? is rather an offer to buy a consignment, or like in Ты хочешь чай или водку? Anyway, it presumes чай as a whole. I wonder can you also say Хочешь чаёк?


----------



## henrylee100

If I wanted to use чаёк I would go with something like, 'Чайком побаловаться не желаете-с?' 
You're probably also right about _хочу чай_ vs _хочу чаю_, one can't help but remember the immortal line, '_хачу чаю аж канчаю_'


----------



## covar

Да нет в русском никакого партитивного (количественно-отделительного) падежа.
Есть просторечная форма родительного падежа на -у, -ю (вместо -а, -я).

_Пустяшное дело, - сказал Косой, - нету риску.
А ты всё риску хошь? - ухмыльнулся Серый.
_


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Да нет в русском никакого партитивного (количественно-отделительного) падежа.
> Есть просторечная форма родительного падежа на -у, -ю (вместо -а, -я).


Жизнь несколько сложней, чем иногда кажется.


----------



## covar

> П.С. Кузнецов называет родительный падеж с флексией _-у_ “количественно-определительным (отличным от родительного)”, обозначающим “часть вещества”,


Всё это интересно, может быть, если считать, что партитив существует.
Но я привёл пример "партитива", не имеющего отношения к "части вещества".


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Всё это интересно, может быть, если считать, что партитив существует.
> Но я привёл пример "партитива", не имеющего отношения к "части вещества".


Пример неудачный, потому что в конструкции с отрицанием партитив не заметен: нет хлеба, чая - единственные варианты, и, разумеется, нет никакого партитива в форме "риску" - есть просто формальное совпадение форм. Да и как наличие разговорной формы на -у/-ю может исключать существование партитива?
Впрочем, по моей ссылке современный взгляд на русский партитив описан достаточно полно, спорить тут не о чем.


----------



## covar

"формальное совпадение форм" - интересно, каких?

_Ну, сейчас опять визгу и писку будет!!! _
(это, как вы понимаете, только пример)


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> "формальное совпадение форм" - интересно, каких?


Партитива и предполагаемой вам разговорной.


> _Ну, сейчас опять визгу и писку будет!!! _
> (это, как вы понимаете, только пример)


Хороший пример партитива: подразумевается количество ([столько] писку и визгу), причем нет смыслового отличия от "Ну, сейчас опять визга и писка будет". В отличие от этого, "Ну, сейчас опять писк и визг будет" сообщает только о самом факте.


----------



## covar

Тогда
_Ну, сейчас опять (столько) визга и писка будет!!!_
тоже партитив?


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Тогда
> _Ну, сейчас опять (столько) визга и писка будет!!!_
> тоже партитив?



Разумеется. Иначе, не партитив: Сейчас будет писк и визг.
Ср.: Сейчас нам столько хлеба дадут! vs Сейчас нам выдадут хлеб.


----------



## covar

Меня хлеб не интересует.

Интересуют два следующих предложения.
_Ну, сейчас опять (столько) визгу и писку будет!!!
__Ну, сейчас опять (столько) визга и писка будет!!!
_В обоих партитив?

А в следующих предложениях что_? 
__Молчи уж лучше, визгу и писку хочешь?_
_Молчи уж лучше, визга и писка хочешь?_

_Молчи уж лучше, визг и писк хочешь?_


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Меня хлеб не интересует.
> 
> Интересуют два следующих предложения.
> _Ну, сейчас опять (столько) визгу и писку будет!!!
> __Ну, сейчас опять (столько) визга и писка будет!!!
> _В обоих партитив?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Да.
> 
> 
> 
> А в следующих предложениях что_?
> __Молчи уж лучше, визгу и писку хочешь?_
> _Молчи уж лучше, визга и писка хочешь?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Партитив.
> 
> 
> 
> _Молчи уж лучше, визг и писк хочешь?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Не партитив.
Click to expand...


----------

